# The Vape Guy - Super Specials



## BumbleBee (20/11/18)

Hi Folks 
I have a bunch of really awesome specials ready to go... right now 


*Check out these awesome*

* SPECIALS *​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## BumbleBee (21/11/18)

​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------

